# What motivates you to workout/exercise?



## Ghost37 (Jul 19, 2013)

I always have to push myself so hard once I begin my exercise plan. Sometimes I have zero motivation to even start. What motivates you the most? I need some ideas to overcome my laziness.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I like exercising. It feels so good. That is enough motivation for me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I wish I could find the motivation to want to exercise. I just don't enjoy doing it even if it feels good after.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

A mirror.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Looking good and feeling horny walking with swagger feeling strong and healthy knowing your taking care of your self.

One women hit on me so far and like 3 guy's. I always attact the guys for some reason haha. I wanna beable to make women cum just by looking at me that my goal lol.

what thé point tho even if i become that attactive who would want to be in a relationship with someone with an avoidant personalty.

hopefully i can find someone shallow enough to date me or a sugar momma lol im kidding im getting to old to date i feel. leave it for the kids and f that ****.


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

zyzz


----------



## Aimforthestars (May 8, 2013)

I try to visualize how I will feel after I finish a workout.

If I'm running on a treadmill, I try to envision the digital display hitting my goal mark, and the sweet relief of walking and taking large gulps of water from my water bottle after I'm done. The more details I can visualize, the more distracted I am away from the discomfort of the workout, and the 'faster' it's over


----------



## luciRocks (Jul 18, 2013)

I like listenin to new music freshly synched into my iphone for jamming and thinking about all the delish foods I can eat after. I sometimes workout with an old friend that way I get my muscles movin and also catch up


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm trying to adopt a holistic approach to combating sa. Eating healthy and exercising can't go without the other


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

The feeling of a cold shower after giving it your best always brings me back to the gym. 

I've also been pretty out of shape two winters ago and could barely climb some stairs before running out of breath. Worst feeling in the world if you ask me.

The last one is a bit lame, but I tend to think I need to prove myself to everyone, trying to eliminate those thoughts because the only person that needs to be proven something is my own self.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

alieneyed said:


> A mirror.


dis.


----------



## wolfie620 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Younique (May 6, 2012)

Lots of Dragon Ball Z


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

Look in a mirror
Read a fitness magazine
Workout with friends
Hangout with people who workout
Eat, sleep, dream, & talk excessively about it
Watch a marathon of Hoarders

If all else fails...
Kick yourself in butt and drag it to the gym!


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Realistically, I try to make it a habit; at first it's hard but then you get to the point where it's a habit, even if it's 5 mins at the start...Also,


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah making it a habit is the hardest bit. I started going again this week and have been training pretty hard. Doing it moreso for my mood than any body improvements but those will be a bonus.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

For me lately my motivation was moving to another gym where I would see guys with pecs and shoulders, even bodybuilders training there (and no, I'm not gay).

Seeing them gives me that kick I need to train, to be at least half their level of muscular development.

That does it for me. And if I can't move my a*s from home to go to gym, I open some youtube bodybuilding motivational videos.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

alieneyed said:


> A mirror.


aye


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

The fact that I'm 35 going on 36!


----------



## basketball is my drug (Jun 20, 2010)

Working out and exercising is my stress reliever without it I would have gone crazy by now


----------



## TheTallestMan (Jul 27, 2013)

I enjoy exercising, the idea of pushing against my own barrier is interesting to me. It's a great way to relieve stress, and I try to think of where i'll be, not where I am. It is all relative!


----------



## trymed (Jun 28, 2013)

Ghost37 said:


> I always have to push myself so hard once I begin my exercise plan. Sometimes I have zero motivation to even start. What motivates you the most? I need some ideas to overcome my laziness.


Hot chicks. Now that motivates.
you're already a hot chick... try excersizing in front of a mirror. 

Just kidding.

One of the sad truths in life is that you don't always get the motivation you want... sometimes you just have to be patient and exercise anyways... Once you get started it gets easier, don't set ridiculous goals, decide on a minimum and don't exceed your limit unless you really feel like. Let the results motivate you over time.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Ditch journals and calorie counting after awhile, or keep them to a minimum when mental tracking will sufficiently serve. The day you see loss of progress or lack thereof, motivation will plummet with it. May sound like terrible advice to some, and it should because it's my personal way of working out, and there's no harm trying it yourself.

Another cliched tip: have someone guiding you forward, such as a trainer or better yet a friend. Without the cracking whip biting behind your ear, of course.


----------



## Starss (Apr 27, 2013)

To make myself even hotter.


----------



## Judge (Oct 15, 2010)

your hardwork will show


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

no motivation , i will train together with a friend who will eventually stalk me with messages to go with him to train.
i will not able to refuse it. (i have a hard time saying no)


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

The endorphins


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

It's the reward for effort that motivates me. Exercise itself is hard, but I get a sense of achievement when I am done, and see my fitness improve.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

-My goal of having more muscles in the arms, slightly flatter stomach
-Going to military boot camp next year (I don't want to look like a weakling.)
-Being able to blast up my favorite music of multiple genres
-I will beat myself up if I don't workout at least 2-4 times a week
-To be able to eat what I want, and burn off the calories from that via workouts each time


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking in the mirror.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

alieneyed said:


> A mirror.


This, and a moderate dosage of self-hatred.


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

It's more feeling strong and pain free to me. I rarely look in a mirror.


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

I have plans of getting shredded soon, need to up my self love radically


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

People telling me to.
Suffering from emotional PMS symptoms.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

A lot of people are not able to wait for the long term rewards.
Enjoying your workout is key to keep at it.
Personally, I get quite addicted to the rush of adrenaline, endorphin's and soreness.

Sometimes i found it painful to wait for my body to heal. I'm a bit impatient ^^

Working out could also be a really good way of clearing your head and thinking things through while you do repetitive, menial tasks.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

I love getting sweaty and being outdoors, seeing and feeling my muscles growing ( I gain muscle mass faster than I can lose weight ) feeling my clothes getting loose. then pms *itch comes and BOOM bloat and weight gain. I hate mirrors.


----------



## Ms Yesterday (Jan 28, 2013)

The thought that it will be over soon. Literally nothing can motivate me in advance, I just force myself with a clear head and keep on going.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Not being a fat*** anymore. I'm hoping that will boost my self esteem enough where I can start conquering other issues.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

lose fat
build muscle
health

all that goes towards feeling better about myself, being more attractive, being more physically and mentally capable

I used to hate walking up some of the big steep hills in this city, now most of them are easy. Soon I'll be able to RUN up most of them


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

^ i agree with hansolo.

To feel good about yourself.. For yourself basically. Do what you want


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Mostly to attract women. I really, really hate working out


----------



## Rusty000Shackleford (May 20, 2013)

Pain is such a sudden rush its like adrenaline to me. Plus it leaves me feeling better than other alternatives like drugs.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

This guy.. he keeps me motivated.

He's really come a long way with his physique. Joseph Gordon Levitt.


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

For me it relieves stress & like walking outside as much as possible. Being outside and getting some fresh air relieves stress as well.


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

My job requires me to have BMI under 18...


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

The feeling after you're done.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I want to be better.


----------



## VikingKing83 (Feb 21, 2014)

I just love being in gym. I do not need motivation cuz i love being there! I love the pain,the pump. The hardcore workouts that makes you feel that you are going to die in the gym that day. 

When you are donne.Its a wonderful feeling that you know you have gone through that!

Until next day there is a new challenge you need to over come. I guess you can say my motivation in gym is the paaaaaain.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

eren said:


> My job requires me to have BMI under 18...


Do you live in Japan? I hear that they have waist size requirements for jobs there, and take the health really seriously of their employees.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't do exercise 
We'll what I mean is forced exercise 
I do things I want to do which help me stay fit and I work hard so I feel no need to run or lift weights in a room or any thing known as exercise , I'd rather go surfing or do something fun , ride a bike outside not in a fixed position . 
I know it different for office workers but it's the little things like take the stairs or don't use a trolly i do every thing manually 
It works for me but have no motivation for gym stuff , life stuff is enough .


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm not in "shape" by any means, but I do love to be active and working out, Lately Ive been doing it in hopes of meeting someone, but otherwise it keeps me from hurting myself.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I used to cycle a lot and walk long distances when I was younger, and the motivation I got was that I enjoyed it a lot. It didn't have anything to do with health or fitness


----------



## bonz (Jun 6, 2007)

Depression. It sounds odd but when I get very depressed, I take it out on my bike and gives me that endorphins hit I need.


----------

